# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αγορά Ζακό??

## xarris21

Γεια σε ολους...οπως καθε παπαγαλοφιλος πιστευω ,ψαχνω στο internet αγγελιες για παπαγαλους μημπως πετυχω μια χρηση ευκαιρια που λεει και το τραγουδι των Ημισκουμπριων!!!Οπως εψαχνα προχτες πεφτω πανω σε 2 αγγελιες οι οποιες ελεγαν Zako 300 euro με τσιπ κλουβια και αλλα τετοια...blue gold macaw 400 euro..Εποικοινωνω με τους ανθρωπους αυτους... και ο ενας ειναι στο εξωτερικο και ο αλλος στην Ελλαδα...νομιζεται οτι ειναι απατη σωστα??(και εγω ετσι νομιζα...) το ωραιο ομως ειναι οτι τα παπαγαλακια δεν τα πληρωνεις με western union ή με τραπεζικο λογαριασμο .. τα πληρωνεις με αντικαταβολη!!!!!!!Τι λετε για αυτο??Αφρικαν Grey με 300 euro σεξαρισμενος με πιστοποιητικα υγειας... εγγυηση υγειας και κλουβι! Ο συγκεκριμενος στο εξωτερικο εχει εκτροφειο και αυτος που ειναι στην Ελλαδα μετακομιζει στην Αγγλια και δινει τα 2 παπαγαλακια του που ειναι 1 χρονου!!!!!!Για πειτε γνωμες... εγω ειπα σε αυτον απο το εξωτερικο οτι επειδη ειμαι ακομα διακοπες... θα επικοινωνησω μαζι του τον Σεπτεμβριο .Ο Ελληνας δεν εχει απαντησει ακομα....

----------


## moutro

Εγώ προσωπικά θα ήμουν πολύ διστακτική, δεν μου ακούγεται πολύ σόι όλο αυτό.... Αν δεν το έχεις δει το πουλί απο πριν... Εγώ δεν θα το έκανα πάντως...

Πέρα απο το ότι ακούγεται σαν απάτη, θέλει και πολύ σκέψη ή προσοχή και φροντίδα που θέλει ένας ζακο (για τον μακάο δεν το συζητώ καν, καινούριο σπίτι θα χρειαζόμουν εγώ αν έπειρνα ποτέ τέτοιο παπαγάλο)... Χρειάζονται πολύ μεγάλο κλουβί, πολύ καλή διατροφή, πολλές ώρες την ημέρα ασχολία, πολύ περισσότερη προσοχή απο την ροζέλα και το ρινκνεκ που αν θυμάμαι καλα έχεις...

Εγώ με 2 κοκατιλάκια και τα έχω βρει λίγο μπαστούνια τωρα που είναι αρχή, δεν θα τα έβγαζα πέρα με ένα τόσο απαιτητικό ζωο... Γνώμη μου εννοείται... αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς, με το καλό, απλά ψάξτο πολύ...

----------


## kirkal

εγώ πάντως όλα τα πουλιά μου από αγγελίες τα έχω πάρει...και μου έχουν βγει μια χαρά...νομίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να είμαι τόσο δύσπιστοι με τις αγγελίες...*αλλά εξαιρετικά προσεκτικοί*...δηλ. εγώ προσωπικά ποτέ δεν θα προπλήρωνα κάποιον  για να αγοράσω κάτι.....μόνο με αντικαταβολή ή από κοντά....νομίζω ότι οι αγγελίες είναι μια καλή λύση για να βρίσκουμε φθηνότερα πουλιά γιατί από pet shop κλπ κλπ είναι σαφώς ακριβότερα....όσον αφορά το είδος των παπαγάλων χρειάζονται όντως μεγάλη φροντίδα και είναι σοβαρή απόφαση....

----------


## skrekas

Παιδιά συμφωνώ και εγω ότι στις αγγελίες απο ιδιώτες βρίσκεις φοβερές ευκαιρίες αλλά πάντα σε λογικά όρια. Πιστεύω είναι πολύ λίγα τα χρήματα για ζακο( εκτός και αν οι τιμές που ακούμε από τα πετ σοπς είναι αδικαιολόγητα υψηλες που δεν νομιζω.) Γι αυτό πολύ προσοχή. Πάντα βλέπουμε κάτι πριν το αγοράσουμε!!!

----------


## xarris21

Ναι παιδια εννωειτε... και εγω Ζακο σκοπευα να παρω οταν θα ειχα τελειωσει απο πανεπιστημια στρατο και τετοια... γιατι να τον παρω τωρα και σε εξι χρονια που θα φυγω ποιος θα τον εχει... ???

----------


## xarris21

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποιες ιδιαετεροτητες και πληροφοριες γενικα... διαβασα καποια αρθρα αλλα δεν ειδα κατι το συνταρακτικο...

----------


## oasis

αν εχεις μπροστα σου σπουδες και στρατιωτικη θητεια και δεν υπαρχει καποιος στο σπιτι σου να ασχοληθει αρκετα με τον παπαγαλο τοτε να μην τον παρεις ακομα και αν στον χαρισουν.ειδικα ζακο και μακαω.
μην κοιτας τις τιμες ....το μονο κριτηριο πρεπει να ειναι τι ταιριαζει στις αναγκες σου. οι παπαγαλοι δεν ειναι καναρινια να τα εχουμε στα κλουβια και να τα καμαρωνουμε. θελουν καθημερινη ενασχοληση μαζι τους,χρονο εξω απο το κλουβι.
ενα ζευγαρι ειναι καλη λυση αν ο χρονος σου σε περιοριζει. να μην σε ξεγελαει και το μεγεθος των πουλιων.μερικα μικρα ειδη δεν σημαινει οτι εχουν λιγοτερες απαιτησεις απο μεγαλυτερα.

----------


## cockatiel

σιγουρα οχι γιατι ειναι σιγουρα απτη χωρις να θελω να σε στενωχορισω αλλα τετοιες τιμες  δεν υπαρχουν μην εμπιστευεσε τετοια πραγματα

----------


## lagreco69

> Μπορειτε να μου πειτε καποιες ιδιαετεροτητες και πληροφοριες γενικα... διαβασα καποια αρθρα αλλα δεν ειδα κατι το συνταρακτικο...


Ελπιζω Χαρη να μην εννοεις οτι διαβασες καποια αρθρα στο δικο μας forum εδω και τα βρηκες ελλειπη απο πληροφοριες!! γιατι αυτο το αρθρο για τον Ζακο Αφρικανικος Γκριζος Παπαγαλος(African Grey Zako) εχει πληθωρα πληροφοριων για το συγκεκριμενο ειδος που σε ενδιαφερει. οπως και αυτο Παπαγάλοι Macaw ειναι πληρες πιστευω τα αρθρα!! τι το συνταρακτικο οπως λες παραπανω, δεν σου εδωσαν κατα την αναγνωση τους απο εσενα αυτα τα αρθρα??

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Χάρη αν δεν δεις την νύφη, πώς θα την πάρεις!!! Αυτός στο εξωτερικό ξέχνα τον, ο άλλος στην Ελλάδα, αν μπορείς να τον επισκεφθείς καλώς.. Πριν πάρω πραματειά την βλέπω πρώτα...  ::

----------


## xarris21

Παιδια εννωειται... τι θα το παραγγειλω ετσι??? απο το εξωτερικο μου εστειλαν φοτογραφιες αλλα οπως λετε και εσεις... ο ζακο ειναι αναγκη... παντως με τον ringneck τον λουξορ μια χαρα τα παμε και εχετε χεραιτισματα   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## cockatiel

ισως να το αφησεις γιατι ο ζακο θελει και την καταληλη περιπιηση !!! ισως αν περιμενες καποια χρονια (1-2) να ηταν καλυτερα !!! σε πολυκατικια μενεις;;

----------

